# Facebook Group for Cigars and Watches



## Watch.brian

Hi all, 

My two favorite things are cigars and watches! 

This forum to me is one of the best ones out there but in terms of Facebook groups there are non focusing on watches and cigars. I have created a watch/cigar group for those who want to share their timepieces and Cigars!









Watches and Cigars | Facebook


This is a community for you to share your passion for cigars and watches. (We do not facilitate private sales of tobacco).




www.facebook.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRUHDLR

Watch.brian said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My two favorite things are cigars and watches!
> 
> This forum to me is one of the best ones out there but in terms of Facebook groups there are non focusing on watches and cigars. I have created a watch/cigar group for those who want to share their timepieces and Cigars!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watches and Cigars | Facebook
> 
> 
> This is a community for you to share your passion for cigars and watches. (We do not facilitate private sales of tobacco).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great news sir. I share your passion.
I currently have a Vietnam era Tudor Submariner which was issued to me by the USN, and a Tudor Pelagos.
Starting back up with cigars at a much older time in my life (I am 74). In my earlier years smoked the gas station $.75 cigars and basically chewed them up. Different life now. Want more sophistication and calmness in my life now. Ready to actually ENJOY a $8.00 - $18.00 cigar ... and the time spent in the herf/ humidor. 
Thanks again for this site. Will be here often
All you gentlemen stay safe out there. --- pruhdlr


----------

